# Sebastian



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m gonna be down in the Sebastian area the first week of March. Anyone have suggestions for some flies so I can get a head start on tying. I’d like to try for some snook.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

White clouser


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Kwans in whites and tans


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Boat? Wading? Guide?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

msmith719 said:


> Boat? Wading? Guide?


Might have a boat, but definitely wading


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

A white gugler and clouser has worked for me, i live in Sebastian.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

White Gurgler, White/Chartreuse Clousers and Deceivers, White and Red Deerhair minnows/finger mullet, Everglades Minnow patterns. Snook and "white" anything go together like PB&J!


----------



## Local Waters (Nov 30, 2018)

Any minnow pattern along the mangroves is always a good choice, white and green. If your in need of a fishing report before your trip or would like to get on the skiff for a day give me a call/txt 321-266-2575

Capt. Jeff
Local Waters LLC
fishlocalwaters.com


----------

